# New Healthcare in Mexico



## Rafviii (Dec 24, 2018)

I was reading this Mexico News Daily article that said that AMLO is going to restructure and centralize the healthcare system. He´s essentially scrapping Seguro Popular. 

I was curious: do any of you out there know if this is going to affect the expat community? Will we still be able to benefit from this universal healthcare like we did from Seguro Popular? Or will this new policy be only for Mexican citizens?

I really appreciate the help. 

Rafviii


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Nobody seems to have a definitive word on what is going to happen. Wish we did.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> Nobody seems to have a definitive word on what is going to happen. Wish we did.


I hope that AMLO has (or will soon have) a clear plan set in place and ready to be implemented. However, I doubt that the health needs of expats are foremost in his mind at this time!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Who would think that AMLO gives a whit about us expats? Why should he?

However, from a purely selfish point of view, SP is the only coverage I am able to get, for various reasons, so naturally, I'm eager to hear what it will be when the final plan is in place.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

I have heard that none of the new plans will cover Ex pats!! Just a joke intended to spark discussion!!!


----------

